# annoying thing



## Bunyan (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello to everyone!
There is one thing that annoys me.
When certain apps like "opera" are running, I get a lot of kernel messages of type:

```
feb 21 08:48:20 <HOSTNAME> kernel : cmd operapluginwrapper. pid 12095 tried to use non-present 
sched_get_priority_min
```
 on *ttyv0*.
I don't need to see that rubbish. Is there a way to turn that verbosity off?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 21, 2010)

From a brief search (using the facilities of those immitigable dunces at google.com) it seems you'll need to patch your kernel to specifically suppress those messages.  Yuck, I hope that's not right.  Maybe someone who knows can chime in.


----------

